# Skip the water bath on pickles?



## imthedude (Jun 7, 2011)

I have never had good success at getting crunchy pickles. Last year my cukes came straight out of the fridge where they had been chilling for a while, and I still got soggy results. I think the water bath is what causes this. This year I'm considering just adding the hot vinegar to the jars, sealing them, and skipping the water bath, as I always have one or two jars that seal themselves before even going into the bath. Does anyone else do this, and if so have you ever had any health concerns by not doing it? I seem to remember my grandmother never water bathing her pickles, and they were always delicious.

I'm guessing no or you wouldn't keep doing it this way.

TIA


----------



## Boo8meR (Aug 10, 2014)

imthedude said:


> I have never had good success at getting crunchy pickles. Last year my cukes came straight out of the fridge where they had been chilling for a while, and I still got soggy results. I think the water bath is what causes this. This year I'm considering just adding the hot vinegar to the jars, sealing them, and skipping the water bath, as I always have one or two jars that seal themselves before even going into the bath. Does anyone else do this, and if so have you ever had any health concerns by not doing it? I seem to remember my grandmother never water bathing her pickles, and they were always delicious.
> 
> I'm guessing no or you wouldn't keep doing it this way.
> 
> TIA




We're down to 3 minutes in the water bath and they're still not crunchy. I've heard to add some alum, I think, to help; but, we're just going to try our next batch without the water bath. I know some people who do it that way and they don't seem to have any issues.

Hopefully someone with more experience will chime in. I don't even think a water bath for 3 minutes accomplishes anything, we were just working our way backwards, slowly, waiting on good results.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

I've heard to soak the cute-cumbers (my spelling) in cold water for a few hours before making pickles for crispness. The method your mentioning is called open kettle method. My Grandmother did this for tomatoes, I remember. It is not recommended any more as the seal can let go after a while, and the product can be contaminated. Now Pickles, pickling was done before canning or refrigeration. Below is Wikipedia's comment on it.



> Pickling began 4000 years ago using cucumbers native to India. It is called "achar" in southern India. This was used as a way to preserve food for out-of-season use and for long journeys, especially by sea. Salt pork and salt beef were common staples for sailors before the days of steam engines. Although the process was invented to preserve foods, pickles are also made and eaten because people enjoy the resulting flavors. Pickling may also improve the nutritional value of food by introducing B vitamins produced by bacteria.[5]


So, in theory pickles don't even need to be canned. Probably won't last as long though. When I worked at the bakery/ deli They would remove the pickles from the cooler at 7 am and leave them out all day till 11 pm, day after day, month after month, no one got sick.

In conclusion, even though open kettle method isn't recommended, you could probably do it but use the pickles up in 6 to 9 months, store in a cool place, and be sure you use and acidic enough mixture.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

The only reason you would can pickles is to preserve them. Some recipes call for a mixture of vinegar and water. Forget about the water. Use your spices and all vinegar. Put a lid on them and let them sit in the middle of the table! It's a done deal. Vinegar is a preservative!Same thing with pickled eggs. Everybody wants to stick them in the fridg.No,leave them on the table(and every time you go by you'll see them and just can't resist!
BTW there are recipes for "refridg pickles" also. We are still eating on last years.They were never canned,just put in the fridg.


Wade


----------



## ethissell (Aug 15, 2014)

Have you thought of trying lacto-fermenting them? I tried this for the first time this year and they are crunchy and wonderful! I recommend the book Wild Fermentation by Sandor Ellix Katz. I borrowed from the library. I first heard about this from this awesome blog

http://www.nwedible.com/2012/09/turmeric-garlic-dill-pickles.html

Hope this helps!


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

1shotwade said:


> The only reason you would can pickles is to preserve them. Some recipes call for a mixture of vinegar and water. Forget about the water. Use your spices and all vinegar. Put a lid on them and let them sit in the middle of the table! It's a done deal. Vinegar is a preservative!Same thing with pickled eggs. Everybody wants to stick them in the fridg.No,leave them on the table(and every time you go by you'll see them and just can't resist!
> B*TW there are recipes for "refridg pickles" also. We are still eating on last years.They were never canned,just put in the fridg.*
> 
> 
> Wade


I agree totally with the refrigerator pickles!

For years, I have used a great recipe from the James Beard Award winning chef Sanford D'Amato, for 'refrigerator pickles' that I alter to fit my taste mood. Also use one from a friend's mom. Lots of vinegar in the recipes and the pickles keep 4-6 mos. easily (if not eaten before that!) One recipe is for sweet, other dill. 
But I do like mine cold so we do keep them in the fridge!


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Last year we had crisp pickles, this year I had to do it alone and it didn't work out. Had to start them off in warm water and go up to boiling. Last year, we heated the jars so they were hot the whole time. Thus, they were put in the bath with already hot water, boiled for 5min and done. That would be my DH punishment for not helping, floppy pickles. But that only means I won't eat the skins on em, they are still good n edible.


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

Do you use salt that is for table use? That causes soft pickles every time.


----------

